

Why journalists deserve low pay - ilamont
http://www.robertpicard.net/PDFFiles/whyjournalistsdeservelowpay.pdf

======
dantheman
Wow, that was a great paper. In a very concise manner it lays out the
traditional value proposition of journalism, and explains that with improved
technology they no longer add value.

It doesn't proffer new ways for journalism to be relevant, so I'll take a stab
it. We need journalists to be experts that write for the non expert, those who
contextualize the news and explain it's relevance to the the picture -- to
provide analysis.

So when an event happens instead of reporting on the event, they explain how
it relates to previous events and what we can expect in the future. One site
that does something like that is: www.stratfor.com which I enjoy reading. One
nice feature is that they report on whether their predictions were correct,
and the reasons why.

This new form of journalism will require that the journalists know what
they're talking about, and will most likely favor those who are experienced in
a field and decide they want to make it accessible to the masses. I doubt
there is much value an inexperienced journalist can add, unless they are an
investigative reporter.

